# Angels on my Porch



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Angels on My Porch

I found two angels on my porch,hungry and alone

I heard thier tiny kitten cries and empty belly moans

Huddled close behind the box
I found the precious babes

I fed them lunch
They purred ''Thanks'

Content, my angels stayed

Dark and dainty angel girl
fair and feisty angel boy

Full of life ,love and charm.

They fill my heart with joy.

I found two angels on my porch
Treasures from above,
huddled close behind a box
Heavens gift of love.

-Anon


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is a lovely poem.


----------

